# F/S Nikon Rifle Scope. Make offer



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*UPDATED: F/S Nikon Rifle Scope. **SOLD***

**sold**


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

If the price is right and it has the BDC reticle, I could be talked into buying it.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Bump*

**Still available** GREAT SCOPE

So many views and only on offer?? C-mon, the rifle season's are right around the corner.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump, $150??


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

as was asked does this have the BDC reticle ?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

no BDC, standard reticle.


----------

